
Patreon Has Become a Lifeline for Creators of Weird, Alternative Games - LiweiZ
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/14/20804076/patreon-altgames-games-ooblets-kentucky-route-zero-crowdfunding-developers-indie
======
fencepost
It's a lifeline for a lot of creative work that people will support but where
there's no expectation that _every_ content consumer can support it without
transaction fees being insane and where advertising isn't a fit. Podcasts like
Do By Friday, a wide variety of adult oriented artists, Youtubers who aren't
viral, etc.

Patreon offers a way for people to use their money to say "I like what X is
producing and I want to make it possible for them to keep making it available
to the world."

